# Did anyone else notice???



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I am finally reading my CA issue for August and was looking at the "Moments to Remember" pictures of the readers smoking cigars. Well page 155 has a guy posing with his "Cohiba-Smoking buddies" and on his lap are 2 boxes of Glass top Cohiba's.... 

I guess he isn't as much of a bad ass as he thinks he is!!!!hoto::roll:

Just thought that was pretty funny to see in CA!!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

oh you mean those ones that werent cohibas?

XD


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't notice it...until you pointed it out! I just looked back at the bottom pic on that page and see what you're talking about! :biglaugh:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope he enjoys fake Cohiba's in Mexico!!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i want to see this picture now XD


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

they sure are making a lot of them, someone has to smoke them


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Coop D said:


> I am finally reading my CA issue for August and was looking at the "Moments to Remember" pictures of the readers smoking cigars. Well page 155 has a guy posing with his "Cohiba-Smoking buddies" and on his lap are 2 boxes of Glass top Cohiba's....
> 
> I guess he isn't as much of a bad ass as he thinks he is!!!!hoto::roll:
> 
> Just thought that was pretty funny to see in CA!!!


Hey...remember when we were in Mexico smoking those fake Cohiba's? Yeah man...good times. Brought to you by "Moments to Remember" :laugh::lolat:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I bet the guy was bragging that he talked the street vendor down on price for the boxes!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I just now noticed that!! That is pretty funny!
CA should put the pic in thier conterfeit gallery!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

the guy in the picture is probably sporting a knock off watch as well....


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Coop D said:


> the guy in the picture is probably sporting a knock off watch as well....


Its probably a "Possil"


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> Its probably a "Possil"


Or a "Folex"


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Think the Monte 2 he had was fake too? And look at the guy far right. No cigar, with a pissed look. Probably thinking "I hope noone sees this photo of me with these guys and their fakes..." Lol!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

The one in front is probably smoking fakes, the others have the real deals; they are the only ones that are bare-footed on a beach.... _they have to have better sense!_


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

My favorite thing is that pretty soon he'll post a thread somewhere saying he's smoked a ton of Cubans, and they're no better than NCs.

He's not knowledgeable enough to buy from a LCdH, so those Montes are fake too.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

bpegler said:


> My favorite thing is that pretty soon he'll post a thread somewhere saying he's smoked a ton of Cubans, and they're no better than NCs.
> 
> He's not knowledgeable enough to buy from a LCdH, so those Montes are fake too.


I bet a fake Monte no 2 that the picture is you!!!! :roll:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Have not seen this pic, but based on the comments here I get the idea. Too funny because I remember on my honeymoon in Playa Del Carmen my wife wanted to buy me a box of Cohiba's as a gift to smoke while we were down there. One street vendor tried to sell a glass top box to her and she was all excited because she talked him down. I quickly stopped my wife and said do not buy these. She of course asked me why and I flat out told her in front of the guy they were fakes. The vendor assured me they were real and I said Cohiba has never sold cigars with glass top boxes. He tried to come up with every excuse to say they did and they were a new item. What a freaking tool.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Scott,

First, I am shocked that you actually started a thread. I am equally as shocked that you started an interesting thread. You have many sides, my friend.

Second, if you look closely, the stamp isn't Cohiba, but rather Fauxhiba. It's a joint venture between France and Cuba, intended to cut costs and still deliver "Fauxlity". The brand has been well received among street vendors and non-smoking tourists. It seems, based on market research, that the brand will remain and is thought to have tremendous market potential. 



Starbuck said:


> Have not seen this pic, but based on the comments here I get the idea. Too funny because I remember on my honeymoon in Playa Del Carmen my wife wanted to buy me a box of Cohiba's as a gift to smoke while we were down there. One street vendor tried to sell a glass top box to her and she was all excited because she talked him down. I quickly stopped my wife and said do not buy these. She of course asked me why and I flat out told her in front of the guy they were fakes. The vendor assured me they were real and I said Cohiba has never sold cigars with glass top boxes. He tried to come up with every excuse to say they did and they were a new item. What a freaking tool.


David, if you were to interview a mexican street vendor and ask him what qualifications he had, he'd say, "The ability to think on my feet, create informatics, manipulate and disseminate data and, I'm a people person! ound:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Scott,
> 
> First, I am shocked that you actually started a thread. I am equally as shocked that you started an interesting thread. You have many sides, my friend.


:yell::blabla::dunno:

I can start more threads if you want???


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Coop D said:


> :yell::blabla::dunno:
> 
> I can start more threads if you want???


Great! I will ask Jon to create a "What she and your mom said" forum and make you the admin!

This is gonna go BIG!

On a more definitive note, both Fauxhiba and Fauxlex are brands owned by the international holding company, Faux Gras Deaux (search for it)


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Scott, You have many sides, my friend.


Actually, I've been paying close attention to Scott's posts and I've counted three sides.

Hi Coop! :wave:

So, who's going to Mexico next? I need one of those limited edition glass top boxes!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

szyzk said:


> Actually, I've been paying close attention to Scott's posts and I've counted three sides.
> 
> Hi Coop! :wave:
> 
> So, who's going to Mexico next? I need one of those limited edition glass top boxes!


sides of coop:

1. :martini:
2. :new_all_coholic:
3. uke:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Coop D said:


> sides of coop:
> 
> 1. :martini:
> 2. :new_all_coholic:
> 3. uke:


I thought those were just the three phases of side two.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Great! I will ask Jon to create a "What she and your mom said" forum and make you the admin!
> 
> This is gonna go BIG!


This goes out to you Don!!! :roll:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

szyzk said:


> I thought those were just the three phases of side two.


:first:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Coop D said:


> This goes out to you Don!!! :roll:


Nice...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, boys, seems to me it's like this. You can smoke yer Co-hobas, yer Faux-hibas, yer Larry-Curly-'n'-Moe-hibas. Yer Co-he-bas and Co-she-bas. Slow-hibas, glow-hibas, flow-hibas, yes-or-no-hibas.

Just don't take no pi'tchers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I just now noticed that!! That is pretty funny!
> CA should put the pic in thier conterfeit gallery!


_PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!_
hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritones said:


> Well, boys, seems to me it's like this. You can smoke yer Co-hobas, yer Faux-hibas, yer Larry-Curly-'n'-Moe-hibas. Yer Co-he-bas and Co-she-bas. Slow-hibas, glow-hibas, flow-hibas, yes-or-no-hibas.
> 
> Just don't take no pi'tchers.


Smoke your Shibby!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:roll::bowdown:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I sure hope he froze them first, it looks hot down there....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Saw it in CA today such a great picture LoL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I tried but no luck anyway of seeing this online?

Thanks


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I tried but no luck anyway of seeing this online?
> 
> Thanks


Dave flip back a page. It's posted close to the end on page 2 of this thread


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, guys it's time to stop hating... I can only imagine that it took quite some effort to talk the street vendor down from his already discounted price... 

The guy is probably quite content with his bargaining prowess since I'm sure the street vendor obtained these at great risk from his wife's second cousin who works late night security at the Cohiba factory and smuggled these out of Havana after there were rolled on a virgin's thighs... 

But that's hilarious though...


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Virgins thigh you say?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

stevodenteufel said:


> Virgins thigh you say?


I think you meant to put that as your profile picture under "User Controls"

:tease:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I think it is a perect picture for CA. There are a lot of fake CC's out there. ALSO alot of fake Cigar Aficionados out there. These guys are the perfect example.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I think it is a perect picture for CA. There are a lot of fake CC's out there. ALSO alot of fake Cigar Aficionados out there. These guys are the perfect example.


Don't forget fake chests


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't believe Rocky Patel's nephew would be smoking fakes...


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

A friend of mine who holidays in Cuba alot brought me back a box of these. He told the "vendor" they were Fakes and got them for $10. We both wanted a box because there the best known fakes in the cigar world. How can smokers still be caught out by these?


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Coop D said:


> I think you meant to put that as your profile picture under "User Controls"
> 
> :tease:


I'm gonna be the bigger man here and not validate this with a response.....that and I can't think of a witty come back.
You win this round:fu


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

You guys are all cracking me up! this thread is too funny. 

BTW, can someone explain how to tell a fake monte. no.4 to be exact. I was gifted a couple and have no idea if they're real, thanks.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> You guys are all cracking me up! this thread is too funny.
> 
> BTW, can someone explain how to tell a fake monte. no.4 to be exact. I was gifted a couple and have no idea if they're real, thanks.


do they say cohiba on them? that'd be a sign

oke:


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Would customs still confiscate them?


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> You guys are all cracking me up! this thread is too funny.
> 
> BTW, can someone explain how to tell a fake monte. no.4 to be exact. I was gifted a couple and have no idea if they're real, thanks.


Check that both the length and rg are correct to within a couple of mm, that it has a triple cap, check the band against photos on here, smoke it to see if it tastes correct and if you really want to know cut one open and see what's inside.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

JPinDC said:


> Would customs still confiscate them?


I would think they would since they aren't experts on it. The band will still say Cuba so that is an instant pull for them if they see it


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Monte 4's are likely not going to be fake. There's little profit in faking a $4 cigar when the same effort would let you fake a $12-18 cigar. The band and the flavor are the easiest ways to check for authenticity.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Really good catch here. When I get to that section, unless I think I can see down the blouse of some bridesmaid I really don't even zoom in on any of the pictures.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

It caught my attention since the guy in the front was all D-bag "look at me".

The next page over has a real looker on it....


----------

